# Hwbot: Intel Core i7-4770K auf 7.181 MHz übertaktet und neue Rekorde aufgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hwbot: Intel Core i7-4770K auf 7.181 MHz übertaktet und neue Rekorde aufgestellt*

					Der aus Hong Kong stammende Extrem-Übertakter Chi-Kui Lam hat zwei neue Rekorde mit einem Core i7-4770K aufgestellt. Zum einen wurde mit zwei aktiven Kernen ohne SMT der bisher höchste Takt von 7.181,2 MHz mit dieser CPU erreicht und zum anderen als Vierkerner die meisten Punkte in Intels Extreme Tuning Utility (XTU).

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hwbot: Intel Core i7-4770K auf 7.181 MHz übertaktet und neue Rekorde aufgestellt*


----------



## Natler (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hwbot: Intel Core i7-4770K auf 7.181 MHz übertaktet und neue Rekorde aufgestellt*

1,9V  Grillparty


----------



## jhonnyX (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hwbot: Intel Core i7-4770K auf 7.181 MHz übertaktet und neue Rekorde aufgestellt*

Ich finds immer leicht lustig, dass lediglich die normale TDP angezeigt wird. Schön wäre mal ne berechnung der aktuellen Leistungsaufnahme die hier wohl deutlich höher liegen dürfte


----------



## Lubke (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hwbot: Intel Core i7-4770K auf 7.181 MHz übertaktet und neue Rekorde aufgestellt*

ja, da liegt die tdp vermutlich jenseits von 1 kW  aber für die dauer eines benchmarks is das wohl wumpe ^_^
dauerbetrieb wäre da schon heftiger, aber bei den kosten fürs ln2 fällt die stromrechnung dann auch nich mehr ins gewicht


----------



## der8auer (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hwbot: Intel Core i7-4770K auf 7.181 MHz übertaktet und neue Rekorde aufgestellt*

1kW ist absolut übertrieben. CPUs brauchen unter LN2 nicht viel mehr als bei starkem OC mit Wasser/Luft. Realistisch sind eher 250-300W bei einem 4770K. Im idle ist es deutlich weniger.


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hwbot: Intel Core i7-4770K auf 7.181 MHz übertaktet und neue Rekorde aufgestellt*

echt hard die AMD CPU mit einem modul


----------



## Lubke (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hwbot: Intel Core i7-4770K auf 7.181 MHz übertaktet und neue Rekorde aufgestellt*

@der8auer: 1kw war zwar nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber mit nem FX8350 hab ich tatsächlich schon über 600 watt prime geschafft


----------



## Razzor (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hwbot: Intel Core i7-4770K auf 7.181 MHz übertaktet und neue Rekorde aufgestellt*

Und das ohne die cpu zu grillen???


----------



## Lubke (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hwbot: Intel Core i7-4770K auf 7.181 MHz übertaktet und neue Rekorde aufgestellt*

ln2 machts möglich


----------

